# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  La norma de los impares o la regla de la imparidad en los efectos de una rutina

## Jorge La Jota

Hola, me pasa que leí hace algún tiempo acerca de la norma de los impares en la creación de una rutina mágica, era algo así como que es mejor o no recuerdo muy bien un número impar de efectos, vamos que mi problema es que ahora en proceso de creación no consigo recordar en que libro leí esto mismo :/
¿Alguien podría ayudarme con esto? Gracias de antemano, llevo revisando libros toda la tarde,jeje, algo que de todas me vino muy bien  :Smile1:

----------


## Langas

Yo como regla de los impares no conozco nada, no le veo mucho sentido a que quede mejor una rutina con once juegos que con diez... Lo más parecido que conozco es la armonía de hacer las cosas en tres fases. Igual que un libro tiene presentación nudo y desenlace se puede plantear de la misma forma un juego de magia. En el primer dvd de Woodyland lo desarrolla bastante.

----------

